# Travel Skunk!



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

well, i know skunks and traveling mix quite well..

both Pro










snuff of course










holly too..










and now Quanah... so far he has been on three runs, and is learning that life in the van is pretty cool really..

we stopped in a layby for some mealworms and a game..

who are you poking??










i'll 'ave you i will..

*









*here i come.. super skunk.. flying leap 










and chaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrge...










i missed the hand stand.. its kinda hard to catch but i will manage it one day!

come on... play with me!!










yey! my favourite toy! mums fingers!










nip training having to be done, lol, his little teeth are not so little anymore!

hope you enjoy seeing them!

N


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

aww hes so cute lol all you lucky people av never even seen a live one before


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Does that mean you have seen dead ones?

Where?

R


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

really adam?

where u based? so far quanah has been from nottingham to north east devon, from there to nottingham then to cambridge, then back to bourne in lincs.. then to nottingham again to meet some nice doggies.. then to liverpool this weekend.. then down to norwich yesterday and back via kings lynn..

the others, with me, have literally been all over the uk at one time or another.. west coast of wales.. scotland.. i can almost bet we have passed you at some point on the road!

N


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I recognise that photo of Holly lolol Would it perhaps be on route to my house for roastily dinner???

Quanah is gorge hun can't wait to meet him


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, it is indeed emma.. of which holly and pro partook unless my memory fails me!










lol

N


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

OMG look at the dinky size of them both there - Holly still had her wounds and PRo his botty problems!!! 

Am slithgly pi$$ed so excuse typos hehehe

Be good to meet Quanah hun when you next up this way too - and see Snuff again too  I miss thebundles of mischief


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

very nice... fun with skunks.....:2thumb:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

you should have been about saturday hon, paul could have talked to rory and i would have come picked ya both up... had snuff, pro and quanah with us..

even my chooks joined in, although it was the next morning by then, they say ta btw lin 










some of the red ones are a bit tatty still, do forgive them, they are the rescue ex batterys that are still regrowing things like feathers..

lol habu.. he certainly keeps me company in the van, although is not allowed all over it like the others just yet! i'm not sure what he could get into back there !

N


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> aww hes so cute lol all you lucky people av never even seen a live one before



You DO NOT want to meet Nerys skunks EVER unless you are prepared to fall head over heels in love and never want to let it go.
They are so easy to fall for trust me Nerys only brings them round to tease us :flrt:

N, No worrys tell the chickens lol glad they enjoyed it


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

pro is gorgeous :flrt: and you new little man even more so i will have to get myself a skunk some day :flrt:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

av seen a stuffed one in the museum lol and am in edinburgh


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> av seen a stuffed one in the museum lol and am in edinburgh



Live ones are better LOL..

John


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Wish I could have made it hun - had a party here though for Paul's lads birthday. Ended up a little worse for wear hehe but then again, I think I am on a binge mode as I was a little mashed last night too hehe

You will have to pop in with Rory for a roast diunner next time you are up - lamb and all the trimmings


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

Nerys said:


> you should have been about saturday hon, paul could have talked to rory and i would have come picked ya both up... had snuff, pro and quanah with us..
> 
> even my chooks joined in, although it was the next morning by then, they say ta btw lin
> 
> ...


chickens are looking great since we last saw them nerys!! and you have to quit it with the cute skunk pics im getting all broody!!:lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Nerys said:


> N


 
This pic is awesome :no1:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

AAAAAAAWWWWWWW!!!!!! I want a skunky sooooo much  One day hehe :lol2:


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

Great pics Nery's :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Hee hee nerys the pics are fab 

all your skunkies are just gorgas 

bam and hav are wrestling again under the couch they moved to their from the dog beds :lol2:


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Great pics, they are very lucky skunkys. Dont you cage them when your driving? Im just curious as sure George would be all over the place! I put him in his travel cage and he seems content and just sleeps, pretty sure he would poo in the car if he had free run too, dont your lot?
They are all gorgeous, bet you get some funny looks when your in a traffic jam!


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

was visited by 2 of them  made my friends year! but all i hear now from mum, my bloke and friend is "can we have skunks" lol


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

wrapped_in_plastic said:


> was visited by 2 of them  made my friends year! but all i hear now from mum, my bloke and friend is "can we have skunks" lol


SEEEEEEEE i try warning people im telling you Nerys does it intentionally!!! Naughty Nerys :whip:


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwww Nerys you keep doing this to me hun.I want a skunk more specifically i want Snuff.

Snuff is the only skunk i have ever seen in the flesh and she really did make a very big impression on me.Great pics as usual hun and im so pleased they all get on so well together but remember there is always a very good home for any one of them at my house as well:whistling2:


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Awww you have so many they are adorable :flrt::flrt: I want one but it is on hold till we have our own house and then i have to try and talk Siman round.


----------

